#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Εταιρείες παραγωγής δομικού χάλυβα - πάνελ - ήλων κ.λπ.

## Xάρης

Ας αναφέρουμε εδώ τις εταιρείες από τις οποίες μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να προμηθευτεί τα υλικά για μια μεταλλική κατασκευή (εξαιρουμένου του σκυροδέματος της θεμελίωσης).

α) δομικός χάλυβας

β) τραπεζοειδή φύλλα για σύμμεικτες πλάκες

γ) διατμητικούς ήλους και συνδέσμους

δ) τεγίδες & μηκίδες ψυχρής ελάσεως 

ε) πάνελ πλαγιοκάλυψης και επικάλυψης στέγης

στ) ήλους - αγκύρια - ντίζες

ζ) γερανογέφυρες

η) βαφές και υλικά πυροπροστασίας

Παραθέστε αν έχετε τηλέφωνα, συνδέσμους σε ιστοσελίδες κ.λπ.

----------


## Xάρης

α) 
*ΑΦΟΙ ΤΡΙΓΩΝΗ*
*ΕΛΑΣΤΡΟΝ*
*ΚΑΜΑΡΙΔΗΣ*
*ΜΠΗΤΡΟΣ*
*ΣΙΔΕΝΟΡ*

β) 
*ΒΙΕΜΕΤΑΛ* εργοστάσιο στην Πάτρα
*ΕΛΑΣΤΡΟΝ*
*ΚΑΜΑΡΙΔΗΣ*
*Μεταλλεμπορική*

δ) 
*ΒΙΕΜΕΤΑΛ* εργοστάσιο στην Πάτρα
*ΕΛΑΣΤΡΟΝ*
*ΚΑΜΑΡΙΔΗΣ*
*Μεταλλεμπορική*
*Panelco*

ε) 
*ΒΙΕΜΕΤΑΛ* εργοστάσιο στην Πάτρα
*ΕΛΑΣΤΡΟΝ*
*ΚΑΜΑΡΙΔΗΣ*
*Μεταλλεμπορική*
*ELCOM SYSTEM* - panel  εισαγωγης από ιταλία
*Panelco
Mot panels*, εργοστάσιο στη Λάρισα

στ) 
*Peikko

* ζ) 
*Θ. Κυριαζάκος* εργοστάσια στην Θεσσαλονίκη και στο Κικλίς

η) *
Ckimachrom* Δ/νση:Αρκαδίας 47, 12132 Περιστέρι τηλ.: 2105750843, fax: 2105762701 email:climachrom@yahoo.gr
*Hempel*
*ΘΕΑΚΜΕΤ* Δ/νση:A' ΒΙΠΕ Βόλου, 38500 Βόλος τηλ.: 2421095186, fax: 2421095136 email:thekamet@otenet.gr (πυράντοχα χρώματα και επιχρίσματα)

----------


## sundance

ε) *Panelco*

----------


## Structur

στ) *Peikko*

----------


## Mot Panels

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για την εταιρία μας Mot panels, που ειναι εταιρία παραγωγής πανελ πετροβάμβακα αποκλειστικά και βρίσκεται στη Λάρισα.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------

